# Ci facciamo smollare due birre



## redheart88

Having difficulties with the verb *smollare. 
*Two men are speaking about an exchange
 Ci facciamo smollare due birre ed in cambio ci facciamo dare due tre zombi
........?two beers and in return we'll have them give us two or three zombies..? we'll ask for two or three zombies?


----------



## TimLA

Me too...I was thinking "NOT" mollare (s implying 'not'), but De Mauro gives it as basically the same as "mollare" in gergo giovanile.

We'll have them give us a couple of beers, and in exchange we'll givem them two or three zombies...

Ci siamo?


----------



## bise

Perfect Tim,
it's just a very informal way to say "to give"...
used mainly by young people, I would add.

Es. "Smollami i soldi!"


----------



## Alan7075

Well, in that case ci facciamo smollare (BY THE WAY, AWFUL TO MY EARS ) means:

We'll allow them to slip a coupla beers out of our pockets, and in exchange we'll slip a coupla zombies out of theirs (fair exchange is no robbery, right?) 

Does that make sense ?

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Leo57

Alan7075 said:


> Well, in that case ci facciamo smollare (BY THE WAY, AWFUL TO MY EARS ) means:
> 
> We'll let them slip a couple of beers in our pockets, and in exchange we'll slip a couple of zombies in theirs (fair exchange is no robbery, right?)
> 
> Does that make sense ? Excellent!
> 
> Ciao Ciao



I thought of something else too, but it disappeared before I could write it down, how sad is that!  (I'm sure it was no better!)

Ciao
Leo


----------



## Alan7075

Thanks Leo for your corrections.

What I meant (and failed to write, I can barely add tonight, let alone write ) and what the Italian sentence means is ( imagining that is sort of a bargain):

We'll let them take a couple of beers from us, and in exchange we'll take a couple of zombies from them.

Ciao Ciao


----------



## Leo57

Hi Alan

How about:
 We’ll get a couple of beers out of them in exchange for a couple of zombies.
We’ll get them to give us a couple of beers in exchange for a couple of zombies.


Ciao

Leo


----------



## Alan7075

It is the other way around

They get the beers and we get the zombies 

Ciao Ciao


Leo57 said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> How about:
> We’ll get a couple of beers out of them in exchange for a couple of zombies.
> We’ll get them to give us a couple of beers in exchange for a couple of zombies.
> 
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Leo


----------



## redheart88

That's right! Thanks for your help..


----------



## You little ripper!

Turning Leo's sentences around:

_*We’ll get a couple of zombies out of them in exchange for a couple of beers.*_
_*We’ll get them to give us a couple of zombies in exchange for a couple of beers.*_


----------



## Alan7075

Ok, Charles, now we also have to convey the sense that we're letting them take that from us as if it were a good barter for them while getting the zombies and that turns out to be a very good deal for us 

Sometimes I don't make sense to myself either 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## You little ripper!

Alan7075 said:


> Ok, Charles, now we also have to convey the sense that we're letting them take that from us as if it were a good barter for them while getting the zombies and that turns out to be a very good deal for us
> 
> Sometimes I don't make sense to myself either
> 
> Ciao Ciao


Alan, it would make it easier to translate if there was an Italian word (not informal) that means the same thing. I get the impression from Bise's post that it's a word that means *give me,* with a demanding tone to it.


----------



## london calling

Alan7075 said:


> Ok, Charles, now we also have to convey the sense that we're letting them take that from us as if it were a good barter for them while getting the zombies and that turns out to be a very good deal for us


Hello, Alan and Charles!
Alan, you mean we let them think they're making a bargain by exchanging a couple of beers for a couple of zombies?

_Let's kid them into giving us a couple of beers in exchange for a couple of zombies_ (?)


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Hello, Alan and Charles!
> Alan, you mean we let them think they're making a bargain by exchanging a couple of beers for a couple of zombies?
> 
> _Let's kid them into giving us a couple of beers in exchange for a couple of zombies_ (?)


I was wondering when you'd finally arrive!!! 
I think it might be the other way around though.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> I was wondering when you'd finally arrive!!!
> I think it might be the other way around though.


Sorry!

I've arrived in body, but my mind is late....

_Let's kid them into giving us a couple of zombies in exchange for a couple of beers._

Think it works?


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I've arrived in body, but my mind is late....
> 
> _Let's kid them into giving us a couple of zombies in exchange for a couple of beers._
> 
> Think it works?


If that's what it means, then yes.  I still can't get my head round it.


----------



## Murphy

The combination of beers and zombies was just too much for me to ignore!

_Let's con a couple of zombies out of them in exchange for a couple of beers._

Is that straying too far from the original?


----------



## Leo57

Alan7075 said:


> It is the other way around
> 
> They get the beers and we get the zombies
> 
> Ciao Ciao




 Sorry everybody!  I must have been really tired! (It's a good enough excuse anyway!)

Ciao
Leo


----------



## TimLA

OK amici, I'm thoroughly confused now.
I make that assumption that were stuggling over "fare smollare" and we have these possibilities.
to give
to give (demand)
to give (by kidding)
to get
to slip (furtively)
to take
to get them to give (some urging)

Each one of the English verbs has a different meaning (though a subtle difference).
What are the best synonyms in Italian for "fare smollare"?


----------



## Poianone

It is the first time I hear the verb "smollare", even in slang. I cannot say what does it means, maybe it is used in some dialectal form...
Anyway, looking at the meaning of the phrase, I should interpret that "far smollare" as "farsi scucire":
"Ci facciamo scucire due birre ed in cambio ci facciamo dare due tre zombi"
A more simple way to say the same thing is:
"Sacrifichiamo due birre in cambio di due, tre zombi" = _We give a couple of beers up, in exchange for two or three zombies
_Tim, is it clearer?


----------



## TimLA

Poianone said:


> It is the first time I hear the verb "smollare", even in slang. I cannot say what does it means, maybe it is used in some dialectal form...
> Anyway, looking at the meaning of the phrase, I should interpret that "far smollare" as "farsi scucire":
> "Ci facciamo scucire due birre ed in cambio ci facciamo dare due tre zombi"
> A more simple way to say the same thing is:
> "Sacrifichiamo due birre in cambio di due, tre zombi" = _We give a couple of beers up, in exchange for two or three zombies_
> Tim, is it clearer?


 
OK...we're getting there....

So "scucire" in WR is "cough up" which is a "little" forceful and sometimes something that a person doesn't want to do.
Scucire in Corriere is "fork out" "shell out" which often means that a person might not want to give something.

But the concept of an "exchange" of beer for zombies, might make a subtle difference.

So I'll add to the confusion:

They'll kick in a couple of beers, and we'll kick in a couple of zombies.

also "chip in".

And welcome back...it's been too long...


----------



## miri

No, c'è qualcosa che non va nella frase postata da Redheart:
*Ci facciamo smollare due birre ed in cambio ci facciamo dare due tre zombi
*
"Smollare" è molto usato nel gergo giovanile e soprattutto, penso, dalle mie parti (Emilia). Credo che corrisponda alla forma gergale "cacciare" (dare) usata al sud (esempio: "caccia il portafoglio")

Esempi: "Dai, smollami l'accendino"    "Come on, give me the lighter"
           "Smolla i soldi"                    "Give me the money"
           "Mi ha smollato!"                 "He left me!"
I significati possono essere :1) dare/give      2) lasciare/leave

Nella frase sopra c'è una contraddizione: Ci facciamo smollare due birre = ci facciamo lasciare/dare due birre  ed *in cambio *ci facciamo dare due tre zombie. *Detta così, non c'è nessuno scambio*. *Alla fine io vengo ad avere sia le birre sia gli zombie.*

Avrebbe senso se fosse: *1)"Gli smolliamo due birre ed in cambio ci facciamo dare due tre zombie" oppure 2)"Ci facciamo smollare due birre e in cambio gli diamo due tre zombie"*
Nella 1) noi diamo due birre ed in cambio riceviamo gli zombie; nella 2) loro ci danno due birre e noi in cambio diamo loro gli zombie.


----------



## Alan7075

Poianone said:


> "Ci facciamo scucire due birre ed in cambio ci facciamo dare due tre zombi"



This is exactly what it means, in my opinion.

Non sono certo in quanto il termine "smollare" dubito esista 

Dal senso della frase direi che "ci facciamo smollare" vuol dire "ci facciamo scucire/portare via", altrimenti non avrebbe senso, o no? 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## miri

Alan7075 said:


> This is exactly what it means, in my opinion.
> 
> Non sono certo in quanto il termine "smollare" dubito esista
> 
> Dal senso della frase direi che "ci facciamo smollare" vuol dire "ci facciamo scucire/portare via", altrimenti non avrebbe senso, o no?
> 
> Ciao Ciao


 
Ciao, Alan! Forse vuoi dire che il termine non solletica il  tuo palato linguistico , ma esiste nell'uso e, come è già stato detto, compare sul dizionario: De Mauro  2*s*mol|là|re
v.tr. (_io_ *s*_mòllo_) CO 1 nel gergo giovanile, cedere, mollare: _mi ha smollato i suoi vecchi libri_ 
e, come si desume dall'esempio, significa "dare", non "scucire".

Io dubito piuttosto che la frase presentata da Redheart sia ben formulata...


----------



## bise

miri said:


> Ciao, Alan! Forse vuoi dire che il termine non solletica il  tuo palato linguistico , ma esiste nell'uso e, come è già stato detto, compare sul dizionario: De Mauro  2*s*mol|là|re
> v.tr. (_io_ *s*_mòllo_) CO 1 nel gergo giovanile, cedere, mollare: _mi ha smollato i suoi vecchi libri_
> e, come si desume dall'esempio, significa "dare", non "scucire".
> 
> Io dubito piuttosto che la frase presentata da Redheart sia ben formulata...



...e io sono perfettamente daccordo!
"smollare", come ho scritto prima, è utilizzato frequentemente, almeno dalle mie parti (anche io emilia)...e ha il significato di "dare", non "scucire"!
Anche secondo me la frase non ha senso...


----------



## miri

Grazie per la conferma, Bise!   Mi sentivo un po' sola!


----------



## Alan7075

bise said:


> ...e io sono perfettamente daccordo!
> "smollare", come ho scritto prima, è utilizzato frequentemente, almeno dalle mie parti (anche io emilia)...e ha il significato di "dare", non "scucire"!
> Anche secondo me la frase non ha senso...



Mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo.

Smollare vuol dire cedere, ci facciamo smollare vuol dire, in questa accezione, che facciamo si che ci facciano smollare.
Siamo tutti d'accordo sul fatto che la persona che parla non ha di sicuro un master in comunicazione ma non è di certo stupido. Se significasse quello che dite vuol dire che loro si "beccano" BIRRA E ZOMBI"... 

Ciao Ciao


----------



## bise

...è proprio per questo che ho scritto che la frase secondo me non ha senso per come è formulata: non c'è alcuno scambio!
"Ci facciamo smollare due birre" significa "ci facciamo dare due birre"! 
Devo dire che dalle mie parti è frequentemente utilizzata ma sempre con questo significato...a meno che in altre zone non abbia una diversa sfumatura semantica!


----------



## Alan7075

Mettiamola in questi termini:

Io ti smollo una birra, ovvero mi faccio smollare una birra da te.

Non vi da l'idea di "ci facciamo prendere due birre"?

Ciao Ciao


----------



## miri

Alan7075 said:


> Mettiamola in questi termini:
> 
> Io ti smollo una birra, ovvero mi facci osmollare una birra da te.
> 
> Non vi da l'idea di "ci facciamo prendere due birre"?
> 
> Ciao Ciao


 
No, Alan, non è una questione di suggestioni . Per chi è abituato, come Bise ed io, a sentire usare la parola "smollare", il suo significato è inequivocabile: "dare o lasciare". Capisco che sia difficile, lo è anche per me, pensare che un autore prenda una cantonata, ma può succedere ...
Se neppure l'autorevole De Mauro risulta convincente, allora poi rimane poco da dire ...


----------



## Alan7075

In tal caso mi arrendo .
Magari del contesto su quello che avviene prima e dopo può aiutare, e questo può aggiungerlo solo chi ha aperto il thread.

Ciao Ciao


----------

